# Antibiotics/IBS



## Guest (Feb 16, 2001)

Antibiotics cause my IBS/diarrhea to go crazy. Does anyone else have this problem? Are there any antibiotics that do not cause diarrhea? Thanks.------------------Mildred


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Mildred:Welcome to the fm board. I'm sorry, but I can't help you with this question. I don't take antibiotics too often and when I do I haven't had any problems. Just wanted to welcome you and hopefully someone will be able to help you. Did you post this question on the IBS too?


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi, Mildred! And Welcome! Both my stomach and intestines are ultra sensitive to antibiotics, especially ones like Erthromyacin, and such. Most upset my stomach big time, even if taken with food. I don't take them unless I really need them. Eight years ago I was given a broad- spectrum antibiotic for what my Doctor misdiagnosed as a sinus infection (it turned out to be two cysts in the back of my throat where the adenoids use to be, and it required surgical removal and cauterizing to get rid of them). Anyway, I only took that antibiotic for 3 days and by then I was experiencing "flu-like" symptoms, fever, chills, and diarrhea. It ravaged my intestines for 5 weeks during which time numerous stool cultures were done and all were negative for the "bad" bacteria. After 5 weeks of being so very ill, I went to the emergency room, and was immediately admitted. Turned out I had such a severe case of Toxic Colitis that they didn't think I would make it. Took 3 weeks to bring it under control and months of recuperating. What a horrible experience. So, never again do I put another antibiotic in my mouth unless absolutely necessary. My experience proves that an antibiotic should not be given until they know exactly what it's being given for. It was pure "guess work" on the Doctor's part and it almost cost me my life. Since then, I have had IBS big time. The intestines will never be the same. Damage is done.Each individual may react differently, so I would suggests working closely with your Doctor if and when you do need antibiotics.Good luck with your quest for information. Karen------------------There is a silent strength within each soul, and that strength is multiplied for those who remember that they do not walk their path alone. Thomas J. Edwards


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2001)

If you do not use antibiotics for sinus infections what do you do to clear the infection up? Natural remidies?


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Hi Mildred. I just finished a week's course of Doxycycline antibiotic for chronic sinus infection which was giving me lots of problems. I took acidophilus twice daily in between the dose of antibiotic. This stopped the worsening of IBS diarrhea which usually happens with antibiotics. The acidophilus is a probiotic - a supplementary version of the 'good/friendly' bacteria which is found in our intestines. I heartily recommend it for taking pre/during/post antibiotics. susan


----------



## drdahlman (Nov 6, 2000)

Mildred, please see my post in the IBS Self Help Group. Dr David Dahlman http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum5/HTML/000179.html [This message has been edited by Jeffrey Roberts (edited 03-05-2001).]


----------

